# Thyrogen



## Sixtyplus (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi All

New to forum but have been battling Thyroid Cancer since Dec., 2011. After initial go around it has metasitized in my lungs so am scheduled for another go around of RAI. This time I am going to use Thyrogen rather than go off Synthroid for two weeks and have a question from anyone that has had the injections. My biggest concern is how do you feel after the injections? I know when I went off Synthroid I was pretty much mixed up after the first week and could not think, drive, ....pretty much anything that took any effort. I've read that Thyrogen may make you nauseous but have not heard of other effects.

One upside is that I recently turned 65 so, in Ontario, the province will pick up the cost of the injections. We do have insurance but the co-pay is pretty hefty; no big deal on a $50 prescription but I'm hearing that Thyrogen is over $1,000 a shot so timing is good!

I appreciate any input.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I felt a little "off." I guess I would say it was like I had a little cold or some kind of virus. A little head achey. A little tired. But nothing awful. Honestly, the worst part was the big knot in my butt cheek from the shots.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I've had 2 go-rounds of Thyrogen. Each shot cost upto $3000! Thankfully MSP paid for it.

2nd round was this past week. I definitely felt hypo- exhausted, cold, achy. Still do. No headache this time though, and only mild gluteus pain.

Not so bad really.


----------

